# Enabling REQUIRE_VALID_CLIENT_CERTIFICATE macro in pureftpd



## saurajit (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi,

I am setting up a new ftp server, which is pureftpd on my linux machine.
I am trying to setup a dual ssl certificate authentication with it.

I have been successful in setting up a server certificate and client gets to view and verify it. However, i would also like the client to verify itself to the server.

For this, i would like to enable REQUIRE_VALID_CLIENT_CERTIFICATE macro in pureftpd configuration.

I tried changing the "config.h.in" and configured pureftpd, this reflected the changes in config.h file.

However, when i try to start pureftpd with "-Y 2" option (enabling ssl/tls), pureftpd doesn't start.

Could you suggest, how exactly REQUIRE_VALID_CLIENT_CERTIFICATE macro is to be enabled ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2009)

The HowTo & FAQs forum is *not* for asking questions:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=3888

Moved.


----------

